# Help identifying a Canadian Hand Plane



## Sekthebuilder (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a Canadian made plane and I am having problems identifying the year, manufacture, type ect…

It clear states made in Can.

Other than that nothing. It has pretty a blank slate.

The blade says sweetheart, but I am not sure if it is original or not. Though it does say made in Canada.









The thumb steel is steel. And there is no ring of the front knob. The lateral adjustment is bent steel no wheel on the end.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## UniMan (Nov 15, 2017)

Sekthebuilder check out this website which describes all the Stanley planes, http://homepages.sover.net/~nichael/nlc-wood/stanref-num.html.

From the pics it looks like a #5 or 5-1/4. On the base that the frog sits on it looks like there are some markings between the two screw holes or is that just smudge. Also look underneath the frog for any markings, then compare with the above link.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Late 50s Whale-tail frog.

has the rib on the ends.

IF the repacement iron is 1-3/4" wide, this is a 5-1/4 Junior Jack. Lack of a bolt for the toe of the rear handle.

There is a number between the bolt holes.

In 1962, Stanley crimped the whale-tail lateral lever closed. So this is from before then.


----------



## Sekthebuilder (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you for the responses Uniman and Bandit571.

I took off the rear tote and there is no number on it.

The weight is 3 3/4 lbs.

The length is 14" and the body width is 2 3/8"

The blade width is 2"

The lever cap there are two numbers: first looks to be either 1160, 1460, or 1960.
the second number is 2

One bottom of the frog there is a 4 near the lateral adjustment.

And on the main body the number under the frog is 074.

So base on the length and weight is it a No. S5? circa 1950s 1960s?

Any guesses handle material?

Thanks,

SektheBuilder


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Its a Canadian made Defiance #1205.

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/stanley-defiance-line/


----------



## Sekthebuilder (Nov 18, 2017)

Thanks Don.

Everything seems to line up.


----------

